# Dog peeing on Furniture



## colec74 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Please delete this post*

Please delete this post


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Sudden marking behaviour in a fully housetrained dog is often a sign of some sort of stress...did he happen to have any issues with the rottie lately? Is there anything else going on in the house, someone sick, changes in schedules/exercise, new people etc? Your Rottie is also just now reaching full maturity..his "scent" may have changed and triggered the lhasa's behaviour. 

I would firstly have your little guy checked out by the vet as it's always bad to assume that behaviour issues are just that when they very often have a physiological basis. 

Secondly, is it at all possible that the male rott is marking as well? I realize the height would be different but you should do a check just to make sure..

Clorox wipes will NOT remove the smell of urine from furniture. You may not smell it but it is pretty much guaranteed the dogs still can..you need to use an enzyme based cleaner (like Nature's Miracle or Simple Solution) to fully remove the smell of urine. 

Once you have made sure you do not have physical issues or stress related issues you may need to go back to "housebreaking kindergarten" with your little guy.


----------

